# Velocity v2 RDA



## mini Puffs (30/8/17)

Hi,

I am in need of some advice. My 510 pin broke on the velocity v2 rda and now it keeps on leaking all over the place.

I really love the dripper and would like to continue using it. Can someone please advice on what to do or where to find a second hand one.


----------



## SAVaper (30/8/17)

Sorry to hear that. Probably best to replace.
Check the supporting vendor section and the classifieds.


----------

